# 05/06 GTO Hood



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anybody know where will be a good place to buy a black 2005 or 2006 GTO Hood?


----------



## Street Unity Customs (May 6, 2007)

i have a hood for sale


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

Black 05 or 06 Hood? How much + shipping?


----------

